# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #28: Ticketing System Info

## Eddie

*Project Update #28: Ticketing System Info*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

I just wanted to clarify that if your ticket is still 'NEW' even if it has been looked at and in process.  When the replacements ship we are going back and updating the tickets and closing them out.

----------

